# Relocation from the Uk to Gaoteng



## Darrell Parkes (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi I am shortly hoping to move to work at the UCW railway yard in the gaoteng province. Can anybody inform me of what I should expect and what the security is like in that area. I believe we will be located near an area called Nigel. All I hear is how bad it is, coming from Nottingham in the UK is this really as bad as people are making out?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Read the news
News24, South Africa's premier news source, provides breaking news on national, world, Africa, sport, entertainment, technology & more.
IOL: News for South Africa and the World


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, Darrell! 

There is a post in the thread called "Start a B&B in Cape Town with family" that I think was intended for this thread, since it refers to Gaoteng. I'll see if I can copy it here.

Didn't work! So I'll copy the relevant sentence:

Gauteng is definately different and befoe moving there, I would rather go to a warzone.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Darrell Parkes (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I will be working in the UCW yard in Nigel, and traveling from Joberg. Hopefully the familiarisation visit to arrange schools and housing will put me in a safer area. I thought Nottingham was bad


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

Darrell Parkes said:


> Hi I am shortly hoping to move to work at the UCW railway yard in the gaoteng province. Can anybody inform me of what I should expect and what the security is like in that area. I believe we will be located near an area called Nigel. All I hear is how bad it is, coming from Nottingham in the UK is this really as bad as people are making out?


Yep, good idea to do some more research! I live in Cape Town so cannot give a first hand report of what's happening in Gauteng, but generally in SA, as long as you are alert and security conscious at all times, you will be okay. It's become a way of life for us.


----------

